# Just a few pics



## Wood Cutter (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## chucker (Apr 15, 2017)

cool! 1st pic. looks like either blk. cherry or shag bark. the rest maple an oak...


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Apr 15, 2017)

The snow has melted the wildlife has come to life, but there is smog in the distance. View attachment 572890
View attachment 572890


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 15, 2017)

chucker said:


> cool! 1st pic. looks like either blk. cherry or shag bark. the rest maple an oak...


Yep, shag bark in the first pic, and maple and oak in the other pics, theres also some cherry and black walnut not in the pics.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 15, 2017)

You cutting for an outfit or firewood or what?


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 15, 2017)

Nope, just for myself


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 15, 2017)

As in i buy the stumpage and sell to the mills myself


----------



## bitzer (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm on the other side of the state from you. Don't be afraid to cut that hinge up a little tighter. I see that red oak started to split. Gut the heart of the hinge to save fiber pull. Put a snipe opposite your face cut for extra relief. Just some friendly tips to keep full value in your logs.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 16, 2017)

im having to trim up the bottom few inches or foot to clean em up anyway so i wasnt to worried about it. Thanks for the tip tho!!! This one was leaning hard so i didnt wanna gut the heart


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 16, 2017)

Where u located bitzer??


----------



## bitzer (Apr 16, 2017)

The harder they lean the more the need to gut. That red oak looked like a nice log. I'm in the south east. I cut from fond u lac south to Illinois and west to Columbia county. I didn't realize you had walnut that far north. I really only run into it closer to Illinois or over towards Madison.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 16, 2017)

So you normally plunge into tge face and take the heart out then bore and set the hinge then take it out the back??


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 16, 2017)

Ya we got a few walnuts around here, not many tho


----------



## bitzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Wood Cutter said:


> So you normally plunge into tge face and take the heart out then bore and set the hinge then take it out the back??


That's one way to do it. I gut the heart from the face and do a few different modified back cuts on hard Leaners. I hate bore cutting. It's a waste of time to me. I've found better ways with less risk of pinching your bar.


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 18, 2017)

Show us some bitzer, please


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 19, 2017)

woodfarmer said:


> Show us some bitzer, please


Yes please, i do a lot of boring and would like a few different options


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't beavertail (gut it from the undercut) unless there is a change the bar can't reach from both sides
The only other reasons I'll cut from the front is to cut through the low side and get what I can so I can reach from the back or top side. It may save from setting a springboard on steep hills 3.5 -ft- 6ft range with 3ft bar. Depends how solid it is... or isn't as well the lean, and where I stand to lean out with one _ _ _ _ and finish the low side. Other than that I will tickle a little out of the front if I left a bit too much and my wedges are deep and in the way.
Different styles anyway.

(Scenario/Scenarios)
Smaller tree in relatively flat ground you can set your back cut from the back or low side then set your low side hinge with your tip as you cut in from the side then bore through the holding wood where you want it to complete the low side post. Cut all you can or want then work your way back up to the top. Stop cutting closest to your safety trial side off the back. Follow the same cerf around if it all looks good (saw is cutting straight,, the set was level
..both angles and your undercut level) keep working down. Dog in cut, move down...repeat. Now bore through to set your strap and finish back cut and set your high side post.
You never have to flip your saw that way.

* if your back cut and undercut wasn't going to line up or you want to do it a different style then you can set again from high side.. tip down if you want. Just remember to finish the strap with your saw in the lower cerf or your saw bar will get caught in the butt as it goes over (On bigger Dia) the cuts may bypass each other as you want a narrow, deeper strap that runs front back direction
The straighter the "far edge" of the strip & your ability to narrow it fast and evenly, ,the less bypass and the less fiber pull.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 27, 2017)

With heavy leaners, I plunge out the heart thru the UC before plunging behind the hinge, then V shaped side cuts.
I prefer to make the final cut by sawing in and not out. Leaners fall very fast, so be prepared.
Someone mentioned Shagbark. I've only seen two before, but nevercut them down.
As a trivia question, does anyone know what shagbark was mainly used for?


----------



## chucker (Apr 27, 2017)

does anyone know what shagbark was mainly used for? ?? wood products ??


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 27, 2017)

Baseball bats??


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't know what it is but when I went to Google it, it said Shagbark Hickory so a thought it may be used for smoking food products?


----------



## ArtB (Apr 27, 2017)

Shagbark hickory uses.

I still go out to the Sangamon river bottom at the camp I worked at 55 years ago when in IL and find a few undergrowth saplings, nice smooth bark yet when a sapling. Makes the best (IMO) hammer, axe, maul, and peavey handles.
Try to find stuff about 2" diameter, split it so there is no edge grain on the handles. Undergrowth stuff with 20 growth rings an inch are great.
Used to make bows out of the stuff when I was a kid.

Gotta settle from making peavey handles out of vine maple out here in PNW.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't had a chance to dig for pics yet. I cut shagbark pretty regular. It's used from veneer to flooring to tool handles to ties and everything in between. When I get into a heavy stand of them I get pretty agitated after a day or two. When bucking it's pretty easy to pull the bark off with the chain and into your face if your getting lazy/not paying attention. And it hurts. Also the limbs grow every which way so in big timber they suck to limb. They can grow super tall though with almost no limbs, straight as an arrow.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey bitz wanna come on out here and limb up some yard ceders? for the first 45 minutes its almost like drowning, then the limbs get a little shorter and its more like swimming in sniffy mudd


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 28, 2017)

ps don't mean no slight with that... just be fun to trade fer a week or three.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd love to come out and kill some big conifers. Yeah those cedars look like a *****. Spruce if you get them much would be the same or worse I would think. Some jobs I've been on I'm flushing a 2ft limb off of a 4ft tree. And that limb is vertical for about 30ft before it goes horizontal for another 30ft. The underside limbs are almost worse. Lots of tension in those damn things.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 29, 2017)

Spruce are worse i think, just as hairy as ceder but harder wood and pointy sharp needles, the bark is like walkin on corn flakes, don't get many here they is mostly in damp ground so it a no no to cut a em.

The ceder branches like to work their way up the inside of yer pants, cause the way the needles are shaped so half way home yer freakin out cause you think theres a spider in yer pants... on the side of the road pants around yer ankled swatting at yer thighs and screamin... it gets awkward quick like


----------



## ArtB (Apr 30, 2017)

Ever cut a monkey puzzle tree ? ouch!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol...no lots of juvenile jail bar spruce when I used to thin. That woven tight together half dead crown with short dead rigid branches. After a while your arms would be full of puss pimples.
Second day back in the patch was never fun. The cratches
start burning from the sweat and sun and you start kicking yourself for not having a long sleave. Good times.


----------

